# Eclipse 4.4 auf Mac 10.9



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern mein Computer (32-bit) plattgemacht und mir Eclipse 4.4 heruntergeladen. Zudem habe ich mir Java 8 heruntergeladen. Beim Start von Eclipse wird mir die Fehlermeldung angezeigt: Version 1.6.0_65 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.7 or greater is requiered. Meine Konsole zeigt jedoch folgendes an :
java version "1.8.0_05"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_05-b13)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 25.5-b02, mixed mode) .
Trotzdem startet Eclipse nicht. 
Ich bitte um eure Hilfe. 

Danke


----------



## Bananabert (16. Jul 2014)

Du hast wohl 2 verschiedene Java Versionen auf deinem MAC.

In der Eclipse.ini den Pfad für die VM anpassen. Die findest du, indem du Rechtsklick auf das Eclipse-Icon machst, Paketinhalt anzeigen, Contenst -> MacOS -> Eclipse.ini.

Java sollte unter /Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/jdk[DEINE_VERSION].jdk/Contents/Home/bin/ zu finden sein.


----------



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Die eclipse.ini kann ich nicht öffnen und weiß leider nicht, wie man den Pfad anpassen kann 
Die java-Datei habe ich in dem von dir angegebenem Pfad gefunden. Doch ich weiß nun nicht, was ich mit der eclipse.ini Datei machen soll.

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Bananabert (16. Jul 2014)

Rechtsklick auf die Datei - Öffnen mit -> und hier einen TextEditor auswählen.
In der Datei sollte ein Parameter stehen der sich "-vm" schreibt. Zuerst kommt der Parameter und dann das Value.
Bei mir steht z.b.

```
-vm
/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/jdk1.7.0_51.jdk/Contents/Home/
```


----------



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich es so kompliziert mache... :nie:
Das ist der Inhalt der eclipse.ini :
-startup
../../../plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.3.0.v20140415-2008.jar
--launcher.library
../../../plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.cocoa.macosx_1.1.200.v20140521-1744
-product
org.eclipse.epp.package.standard.product
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
--launcher.appendVmargs
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.7
-XstartOnFirstThread
-Dorg.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.smallFonts
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m
-Xdock:icon=../Resources/Eclipse.icns
-XstartOnFirstThread
-Dorg.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.smallFonts


Vielleicht die vmargs ?


----------



## Bananabert (16. Jul 2014)

Nicht die vmargs, aber davor solltest du dann den oben genannten Schnipsel einfügen. Natürlich mit der richtigen Version, die du auf deinem MAC hast.

Noch das DEINE_VERSION ersetzen.

```
-startup
../../../plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.3.0.v20140415-2008.jar
--launcher.library
../../../plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.cocoa.macosx_1.1.200.v20140521-1744
-product
org.eclipse.epp.package.standard.product
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
256m
--launcher.defaultAction
openFile
--launcher.appendVmargs
-vm
/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/jdk[DEINE_VERSION].jdk/Contents/Home/
-vmargs
-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.7
-XstartOnFirstThread
-Dorg.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.smallFonts
-XX:MaxPermSize=256m
-Xms40m
-Xmx512m
-Xdock:icon=../Resources/Eclipse.icns
-XstartOnFirstThread
-Dorg.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.smallFonts
```


----------



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Sollte ich es vielleicht bei Eclipse 4.3 belassen und mir das herunterladen ? Das hat zwar soweit sehr gut funktioniert, jedoch sagt mir Eclipse nun: No Java virtual machine
was found after searching the following locations:
/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/jdk[1.8.0_05].jdk/Contents/Home .
:autsch:


----------



## Bananabert (16. Jul 2014)

Mein Fehler, natürlich ohne die eckigen Klammern.


----------



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Okay das hat geklappt. Leider sagt mir mein Mac, dass eine Java SE-6 Runtime installiert werden muss. Somit dreht sich das ganze im Kreis und ich muss anscheinend probieren, Eclipse 4.3 zu installieren. Trotzdem vielen vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Hilfe


----------



## Scratchy (16. Jul 2014)

Ich habe nun gerade noch ein bisschen rumgeschraubt und es funktioniert 
Danke nochmal


----------

